# The Wichita Eagle - Persistence gets her symptoms under control



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://web.wichitaeagle.com/content/wichit...tworked_txt.htm Persistence gets her symptoms under control Name: Nanci Titus, Wichita Personal: 47; married; two children; food server for Wichita Public Schools Problem: Irritable bowel syndrome, a disorder whose symptoms may include diarrhea, constipation or both, along with painful abdominal cramping and bloating. It may affect as many as 1 in 5 people, most of them women.


----------

